# Septic vs. Mound System



## weedlady (Sep 26, 2005)

Since this seems to be the day to discuss waste disposal, I'll ask a question that's been on my mind.
Can someone explain to me the difference between a Septic and a Mound system. Septic I understand-I've had a septic system all my life.
What exactly is a mound system and how is it different?
thanks
Martha


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

There seem to be a lot of mound systems around here. I don't know why? Maybe because we are so close to sea level? I never saw one in the south. I don't know much about them except that they are in actual mounds (seem to be usually a set of 3 mounds). I think they are really ugly in a yard. But a lot of people have them, so I am sure there must be some good reason for that. 

Cindyc


----------



## Cece (Nov 7, 2009)

Our county allows the mound system when the land will not perk for a septic. Then you have to pump the waste to the mound. I think it is basically an above ground septic.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Traditional style septic with leach field:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Septic_drain_field

Mound system:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mound_system

Putting it as simply as I can a mound system is a "raised" leach field because of soil/earth problems that don't allow for a traditional leach field to work properly (not technically correct though).

Like when we build raised beds to garden so we can "design" the soil to grow in. Mound septic systems allow one to "design" the area to drain into. Being a mound they may require a pump.


----------



## roachhill (Jul 8, 2009)

You see more sand mounds around now because more places are requiring them. The only thing I need to know about sand mound systems is they are a lot more expensive than a standard septic (like $10,000 more). The county tried to make me put a sand mound in but I found a loophole.


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

Around here seems most of the new homes have a mound system. They are really expensive and have a pump. My son has a mound system and is required to have it inspected every year. ( big bucks). Our regular system has to be inspected every 3 years, which costs enough!


----------

